# {}   سن اليأس ومراهقة الرجل



## Meriamty (1 مارس 2008)

سن اليأس ومراهقة الرجل




المرحلة التي تواجهها المرأة بعد سن اليأس أو الأمل كما يسمونه الآن، هي فترة ركود، فترة تشعرين فيها أنك فقدت نضارتك، لم تعد قوتك الجسدية كالسابق وحتى الحياة الجنسية فقدت رونقها وهدأت وأن عامل السنين ابتدأ يعمل عمله معك لكنك في نفس الوقت تبتدئين تواجهين هذه الفترة وتتعاملين معها بواقعية. مرحلة جديدة تشعرين فيها أنك المرأة الحكيمة التي تمسك عصا الحكمة بيدها ولا تخاف من الآتي ويكون لسان حالك "إنني أديت شوطاً كبيراً من رسالة الحياة". وهو الشوط الأصعب فالأولاد قد كبروا، بعضهم تزوج وبعضهم لا يزال عندك وكل له حياته. وفي لحظة السكون تلك والتي تشعرين أنك حصدت تعب السنين في أولاد طائعين محبين وتظنين أنك أنجزت الكثير وأنه حان وقت الركود قانعة مرتاحة بما أنجزت، ويكون لسان حالك لزوجك "خلص يكفي لن نعيش عمرنا وعمر غيرنا" ... تفاجئين أن معينك نظيرك يثور ثورة عارمة على تلك الكلمة وتكتشفين أن هذا المعين هو المعيق لك وبالذات إذا كانت هذه فكرة يحاول أقصى جهده تجاهلها أو بالأخص رفضها، فيكون كلامك هذا صفعة توجهينها له، ويعتبر تلك الكلمة هي اتهام بأنك تحاولين دفنه في الحياة وأنك سبب ملله بينما أنت تعتبرين ذلك واقعية وحقيقة وتحاولين وضع نفسك في بوتقة معينة يرفضها هو. لذلك انتبهي لما أقوله لك.. إن سنينك تلك التي تشعرين أنك قد أديت فيها وظيفة وأنك الآن تخلدين ربما إلى الراحة والهدوء قد تمخضت لديك بشيء تستغربينه في البداية، مراهق كبير لديك في البيت. لذلك إليك سيدتي، بعض الملاحظات التي أحب أن أوردها لك فإذا واجهتها كوني المرأة الفاضلة التي قال عنها الكتاب تضحك على الزمن الآتي:- • اهتمامه بهندامه وشغفه بممارسة الرياضة والحمية والتنحيف وشكله الخارجي، ذقنه، بشرته حتى وقوفه ساعات أمام المرآة. • تلاحظين أنه يبارز ابنه في ملابسه واعتنائه بهندامه بل ربما يقلده في بعض الأحيان. • يحب أن يتعطر ويرتدي الملابس الأنيقة ربما التي لا تليق بسنه. تجدينه يحب مخالطة أصدقاء أولاده سواء كانوا من البنات أو الشباب ويحاول مجالستهم والحديث معه ليثبت لنفسه أنه قوي وأنه حان دوره ليعوض ما فاته ويستنكر بشدة ويزعجه مخاطبتهم له بكلمة (عمو). • اهتمامه بامرأة أخرى أو بحثه عن الرعاية مع امرأة أخرى. لا تستغربي إذا قلت لك ربما الخادمة التي في منزلك أو سكرتيرته مثلاً. • اهتمامه بفتيات أصغر منه سناً ربما في سن بناته. • رفضه لكل تعليق كنت تعلقينه في السابق كان يجد فيه المرأة الحكيمة التي يقبل منها كل شيء. فتجدين عندك مراهقاً يتصرف برعونة، يرفض لمجرد الرفض أشياء كثيرة.. فتجدينه الشخص المنتقد دوماً والذي يضعك في كف المقارنة مع غيرك. • يعارضك في أي رأي تتخذينه ويطلب منك مشورته في كل شىء لاعتقاده أنك تتحاشينه وأنه هو رجل البيت وهو صاحب الكلمة الأولى في كل شيء. لذلك سيدتي، هذه بعض المشاكل التي ربما ستواجهك مع معينك نظيرك فكيف ستكونين أنت المعين له؟ وأهم شيء أن تذكري نفسك أن هذه مرحلة قد مررت ببعض من صعابها فمن واجبك أن تقفي مع زوجك في هذه الزوبعة، لذلك إليك تلك الخطوات: - لا يصدر منك أي تعليق أو حتى مجرد تلميح أو مفاجأة إذا صدر من زوجك أي تصرف بعيد عن الرزانة والمنطق.. لذلك ليكن تصرفك عكس المنطق الذي يعيشه في تلك الفترة وهو أن تكوني أنت الرزينة. - لا تحاولي مراقبته ومراقبة تصرفاته التي ربما يظهر لك أنها غريبة أيضاً مثلاً كوقوفه أمام المرآة ربما لساعات. - حاولي تجاهل أي أمر ربما يثير حفيظته كأن تنتقديه لأنه يحب برامج تلفزيونية أو أغنية معينة لا تليق بسنه أو حتى تصرف وردة فعل مع الآخرين لم تعتادي عليها منه. - حاولي قدر استطاعتك أن تثني على ذوقه ومظهره وبنفس الوقت تستشفي رأيه في ملابسك، وأشعريه أنه لا زال يشبع غرورك وأنه رجلك المفضل وأنك تجدين فيه ميزات لا تجدينها في الآخرين. وانتبهي أن يكون كلامك لا تشوبه المبالغة لئلا يمتلئ حقداً ويشعر أنك تعالجين مريضاً فيثور عليك أكثر. - لا تقومي بدور المرشد نظراً لحساسية الموقف لأنه يشعر في تلك الفترة أنك في البيت ولا أحد سواك ولأنه في تلك المرحلة لن يتقبل أية محاولة منك لتصحيح أي موقف معه ويكون من الصعب أن يستوعبه.. فلا تحاولي استخدام المنطق والمفاتحة والصراحة والوضوح وبتلك الحجة تخرج الأمور من يدك ويده وتتحول المصالحة إلى مشادة أنت في غنى عنها. - انتبهي من مواجهة مشاكل في البيت كان في السابق يساعدك في حلها، أما اليوم فيلومك عليها حتى لو كانت مشكلة تافهة.. حاولي في تلك الفترة لو أمكن حل بعض الأمور دون إقحامه فيها. - أشعريه أنك تقدرين عمله وتحترمينه أكثر ولا تحاولي تحقير عمله أو الاستخفاف بتعبه حتى لو كنت تدركين أنه ربما يكون طوال الوقت جالساً لا يفعل أي شيء أو ربما يكون قد تقاعد فلا تشعريه أنه رجل فارغ لا هم له سوى قراءة الجريدة والجلوس على البلكون الخ. - لا تتخذي من مراهقة زوجك فرصة للضحك والمداعبة أمام الأصدقاء والأهل والمهم أكثر أمام أولاده وإلا ستحصدين سلبيات ستدركين يوماً ما أنك أخطأت فيها. - لا تسعي لإدخال أشخاص في بعض المشاكل التي تواجهينها معه، تذكري أن طفلك الآن يمر بمرحلة يحتاجك أن تجتازيها معه.. وإذا كان لابد من ذلك فالأفضل أن يكون أشخاص على قدر من النضج الروحي. - امسحي عن وجهك دور الزوجة المغلوبة على أمرها والمتعبة والتي تشعر بالقرف من زوجها ومما آل إليه.. أشعريه أنك ما زلت الزوجة القوية التي تدير دفة الأمور وتستطيع أن تتعامل مع مشاكل أولادها ومن خلالها تستطيعين إيصال رسالة لزوجك فيلاحظ نفسه. - لا تحاولي أن تكيلي له الاتهامات بناء على بعض التصرفات، فبعضها ليست بالضرورة تعبيراً عن الحوادث وإنما ربما تكون أموراً سخيفة هو (يستحلاها) إلا أنها تفقدك صوابك.. ولكن لو دخلت في عمق الحادثة لوجدت أنها مثل حبة أسبرين إذا أخذها زوجك فإنها تريحه وتشعره بالسعادة.. فاتركيه حتى لو كانت تلك التصرفات، في بعض الأحيان، تؤلمك واعلمي أنه الآن مراهق وله عذره، ويوماً ما سيقدر منك تلك المراعاة وتكونين قد بنيت شيئاً مثمراً. - تذكري أنه يرفض أن يعيش على الفتات فلا تحاولي إحياء ذكرياتكما الماضية سوياً بحجة مساعدته، إن هذا يذكره أكثر بوضعه، بل أحيي معه فكرة جديدة تذكره أنه لا يزال شاباً. - New look، هل سمعتي بتلك الكلمة؟ حلو أن يرى شيئاً جديداً كأن تكوني قد صبغتي شعرك بلون هو يحبه أو غيرتي في بعض الألوان التي اعتاد أن يراك تلبسينها وبعض الصرعات المناسبة في الموديلات. - لا تجعلي عالمك معه منقسماً إلى عالمين وكأنكما غرباء في بيت واحد. جميل أن تكون نهاية نهارك "تصبح على خير" وأعني بذلك أن تخبريه بطريقة لطيفة أو تعتذري منه لحاجتك للنوم لا أن يبحث عنك ويجدك في سابع حلم. وتكون بداية نهارك "صباح الخير" معه لا أن يذهب إلى عمله وأنت نائمة مثلاً ويكون حضوره للبيت وقت الغداء مشابه لمسائه، تكونين قد تناولتي غداءك فيكون لقاؤك ومشاركتكما هي ظاهرية أمام الناس فقط فتصبح الحياة بينكما روتيناً قاتلاً مملاً. - في النهاية، سيدتي، أريد أن أقول لك إن ما تذخرين من مواقف في بداية مرحلة جديدة من عمركما هو زاد لكما لنهاية أحلى مراحل العمر. حاولي أن تستمتعي بها بأن يكون لديك رصيد من المواقف تخزنينه وستجدين في النهاية أنك كنت شهادة حلوة في يوم من الأيام يذكرها أولادك وأيضاً أحفادك وبنفس الوقت سيكون لك هذا الشخص هو الونيس في باقي عمرك. وتذكري أن كثيراً من البيوت في تلك الفترات تجازف باتخاذ قرارات خاطئة بحل العواصف التي تهب على تلك البيوت. ونجد أن بيوتاً كثيرة قد تهدمت لأن أحد الزوجين لم يراع الطرف الآخر ولم يع على حضور الله وسط تلك العواصف التي تهب على المنزل؛ لذلك تذكري أن زوجك هذا هو سيد البيت.. ولنتذكر أن سارة كانت تدعو إبراهيم سيدها.


​

منقوووووووووول


----------



## samt8004 (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   سن اليأس ومراهقة الرجل*

ساره بتدعى ابراهيم سيدها كان ايام  ابراهيم نحنوا  الان مش فى هذا العصر الايام اختلفت والافكار اتغيرت  والناس اختلفت ومتطلبات الحياه ذادت وكل شىء الان يسير بسرعه الصاروخ فى العادات والتقاليد ربنا معنا فى تريبه جيل صالح من اجل حياه سعيده فى اسره المسيخ هو ربها


----------



## sameh7610 (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   سن اليأس ومراهقة الرجل*

موضوع جميل
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Meriamty (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   سن اليأس ومراهقة الرجل*



samt8004 قال:


> ساره بتدعى ابراهيم سيدها كان ايام  ابراهيم نحنوا  الان مش فى هذا العصر الايام اختلفت والافكار اتغيرت  والناس اختلفت ومتطلبات الحياه ذادت وكل شىء الان يسير بسرعه الصاروخ فى العادات والتقاليد ربنا معنا فى تريبه جيل صالح من اجل حياه سعيده فى اسره المسيخ هو ربها






الرجل اذا مكنش سيد البيت فى اى عصر واى زمن 

اذا البيت ملهوش اى لازمه واى سفينه لازم يكون لها قبطان 

امنا سارة كانت بتدعو ابراهيم سيدها لكن كمان هو  

كان حنون جداااا ورجل بمعنى الكلمة 

ميرسى جدا يا صمت لحضورك الجميل ربنا يباركك 


​


----------



## Meriamty (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   سن اليأس ومراهقة الرجل*



sameh7610 قال:


> موضوع جميل
> ربنا يعوضك






ميرسى جدااا يا سميح لحضورك الجميل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 





​


----------



## samt8004 (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   سن اليأس ومراهقة الرجل*

باسم المسيح هذا الموضوع مهم جدا الان ويوجد ناس كتير لانحب فتح تلك الموضيع لحسيتها جدا  فشكرا لكم على فتح تلك الموضوع المهم جدالان الان يوجد ماهو فى الموضوع نقطه مهمه جدا وهو رب الاسر الحنون والست الذى ليس لها هم فى المنزل الا الظهور على مصلحه من قى الاسره فهذا النقطه مهمه جدا


----------



## Meriamty (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   سن اليأس ومراهقة الرجل*



samt8004 قال:


> باسم المسيح هذا الموضوع مهم جدا الان ويوجد ناس كتير لانحب فتح تلك الموضيع لحسيتها جدا  فشكرا لكم على فتح تلك الموضوع المهم جدالان الان يوجد ماهو فى الموضوع نقطه مهمه جدا وهو رب الاسر الحنون والست الذى ليس لها هم فى المنزل الا الظهور على مصلحه من قى الاسره فهذا النقطه مهمه جدا







العفو يا صمت 

واشكرك جدا لحضورك الجميل ربنا يبارك حياتك 




​


----------



## samt8004 (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   سن اليأس ومراهقة الرجل*

مراهقه الرجل لم تاتى من فراغ المراهقه تاتى من  عدم شبعه من كلام الله او لا وثا نيا والاخطر عدم اهتمام المره به سواء قى مشاكله سؤاء العمليه او الدخليه


----------



## وليم تل (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   سن اليأس ومراهقة الرجل*

لست ادرى لم الاستغراب ان الرجل هو رب الاسرة
فلنعد لصلاة الاكليل ولننصت للقس عندما يوجة كلامة للعروس
هذا زوجك ايتها العروس وهوالمسئول عنكى بعد ابويكى
فاطعية وقابلية ببشاشة
وكما ان للسفينة ربان واحد فان الرجل هو ربان الاسرة
وليس معنى ذلك ان يتحكم ويجول ويصول دون اصول
فالمرأة هى شريكة حياتة ويجب ان يتعاونا لانجاح اسرتهما
كما انى لست مع المقولة ان المرأة تفقد جمالها بعد سن اليأس
فالجمال الخارجى يزول مع التعود بعد الزواج اما جمالها الداخلى 
فلا يزول حتى ابد الدهر وعلية اقول يجب على المرأة الاهتمام 
بمظهرها مهما كبرت وكأنها ما زالت فى ريعان شبابها
كما لا ادرى لماذا نتهم الرجل بالمراهقة لمجرد اهتمامة بمظهرة
وروحة المرحة اهذا لكبر سنة وهنا ايضا ننظر نظرة سطحية
فالشباب هو شباب القلب والروح سواء للرجل او المرأة ولا يعترف بعمر
وشكرا مريمتى
على الموضوع الجميل
واسف على الاطالة فى الرد
مودتى​


----------



## samt8004 (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   سن اليأس ومراهقة الرجل*

غندما تكون الزوجه صديقه لزوجها فى حياته بره البيت وداخل البيت يكون هذا الزوج اسعد انسان ولايمر بمرحله المراهقه فى سن الياس مهما خصل الزوج الكادح فى شغله او عمله بيكون المره الصديقه هى سند له وحبها وصدقتها له تزيل كل هموم الدنيا بابتسامه بنظره ثقه الرجل يحتاج كل ده فى اى وقت لاسن مراهقه ولا سن ياس


----------



## مينا 188 (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   سن اليأس ومراهقة الرجل*

المراهقة المتاخرة ده شى واقعى بعد سن الياس ( سن الامل ) ولكن كده بقت المراة زوجة هذا الرجل مغلوبة على امرها وحسب النصائح الموجوده بتقول تجنبى اى نقاش او حوار معاه بس دى مش قاعدة ولو اعتبرناها قاعدة يبقى لازم يكون ليها شواذ بمعنى ان فى فروق فردية بين كل شخص والتانى حسب سماتهم الشخصية وطباعهم وطريقة تنشأتهم . يعنى فى حالات ممكن نناقش فيها 
بس الموضوع جميل جدا وبشكرك عليه


----------



## samt8004 (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   سن اليأس ومراهقة الرجل*

هل المرءه ممكن تعطى لزوجها وقت مثل ماتعطى نفسها وقت للكوفير او صديفتها الاجابه لكل رجل اذا كانت الاجابه نعم يكون هذا الانسان فى سعاده ليس لها حدود ولا يعرف عن سن المراهقه ولا اليائس شىء اما اذا كانت لا يكون فى اى وقت مراهق ويائس من الدنيا


----------



## النهيسى (8 أغسطس 2008)

meriamty قال:


> سن اليأس ومراهقة الرجل
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ياريت كتير يقرؤا هذا الموضوع


----------

